# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Pennern "schiene" braucht eure Hilfe!!

## schiene

Bin mal spasseshalber in das Pennergame eingestiegen.Steigende Personalkosten treiben einen schon auf die Straße.Muß da dringend wieder weg und brauche eure Unterstützung.Also,Link anklicken und spenden!!!sonst gibts   ::  

*http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/8566169/*
Danke für eure milden Gaben  ::

----------


## walter

Servus Schiene,
ich bin inzwischen auch Penner.   :: 

Gabe reingeworfen.   ::

----------


## schiene

Danke Walter!!  ::

----------


## schiene

mir ist kalt,ich habe nix zu saufen und bald ist Weihnachten....gebt mir ne kleine Spende bitte!!

----------

besuch die Seite doch immer wieder über zahlreiche proxies und beschenke dich selbst......  ::  

Früher funzte dat zumindest.

----------


## schiene

> besuch die Seite doch immer wieder über zahlreiche proxies und beschenke dich selbst......  
> 
> Früher funzte dat zumindest.


ja,geht glaube,aber das wäre ja genau das selbe als wenn man sich Weihnachten selbst was schenkt.

----------

> Zitat von Phommel
> 
> besuch die Seite doch immer wieder über zahlreiche proxies und beschenke dich selbst......  
> 
> Früher funzte dat zumindest.
> 
> 
> ja,geht glaube,aber das wäre ja genau das selbe als wenn man sich Weihnachten selbst was schenkt.


Also die schönsten Geschenke mache ich mir oft selbst.....  :cool:

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ich uebrigens auch...weiss ja doch keiner was ich mir grad wieder wuenschen tu!  ::

----------


## schiene

Mittlerweile hat sich das Spiel ganz gut entwickelt und macht schon ein kleines bisschen süchtig.
Auch haben wir (3 Leutz schiene ,Mad Movie und Lion vom Isaan Forum) eine Bande namens "Die verrückten Farangs"gegründet.
Wer mit einsteigen will kann sich gerne bei mir melden und bekommt dann das Paßwort um sich bei uns anzumelden.Vorteil:du bekommst automatisch alle angeschafften Werte voll gutgeschrieben und kannst dich so schneller zum "Edelpenner"entwickeln.
Also,wer Lust hat,einfach melden.

----------


## schiene

Haben Politiker nix anderes zu tun????
Lest mal den Artikel??

Hamburger Politikerin kämpft gegen "Pennergame" 
Browsergame von Hamburger Entwickler verstößt laut Bekeris gegen Menschenwürde 
Die Hamburger SPD-Bürgerschaftsabgeordnete Ksenija Bekeris fordert die Einstellung des Onlinespiels "Pennergame". Das Programm verstoße gegen den ersten Artikel des Grundgesetzes, der die Würde des Menschen für unantastbar erklärt. 

Pennergame 

"Du bist ein untalentierter Penner am Hamburger Hauptbahnhof und kannst weder Lesen noch Schreiben." - so begrüßt das Onlinebrowsergame Pennergame Spieler auf der Startseite. Durch geschicktes Agieren und den gezielten Ausbau von Fähigkeiten wie "Angriff", "Sozialkontakte" und "Sprechen" sollen sie es zum "organisierten Bettel Monopolisten" schaffen. Weitere Mittel sind Überfälle und Trickbetrügereien. 

Pennergame 

Nun fordert die Hamburger SPD-Bürgerschaftsabgeordnete Ksenija Bekeris auf ihrer Webseite die Einstellung des vom Hamburger Unternehmen Farbflut Entertainment betriebenen Angebots. "Die Betreiber von pennergame.de geben Klischees über obdachlose Menschen wieder, um mit ihrem Spiel Geld zu verdienen. Dabei interessieren die realen gesellschaftlichen Zusammenhänge von Reichtum, Armut und Obdachlosigkeit überhaupt nicht", schreibt Bekeris. Sie sieht in dem Spiel einen Verstoß gegen den ersten Artikel des Grundgesetzes, der die Würde des Menschen für unantastbar erklärt, und fordert die Betreiber auf, Pennergame vom Netz zu nehmen. 

Laut Welt.de hat ein Sprecher von Farbflut Entertainment angekündigt, Kontakt zu Bekeris aufzunehmen und für ein besseres Verständnis des Spiels zu werben. Man wisse, dass Obdachlosigkeit ein Problem sein und "ein heikles Thema". 

Nach Angaben von Farbflut ist Pennergame mit über 400.000 Spielern und über 20 Millionen Seitenzugriffen am Tag eines der erfolgreichsten Browsergames in Deutschland. Während eines Probespieles von Golem.de waren laut Counter auf der Webseite über 30.000 Spieler online. 

Pikant: Auf der Webseite von Pennergame ist zumindest zeitweise Affiliate-Werbung von großen Finanzinstituten und Versicherungen geschaltet. (ps) 
Quelle:
[url]
http://www.golem.de/0811/63577.html

----------


## schiene

seit Mittwoch gibts ein neues Pennergame Berlin.
Um da genügend Geld zu bekommen ist man auf Spenden angewiesen.
Also Jungs,klickt den Link bitte täglich 1x und spendet.Dafür gibts dieses Tänzchen gratis
Link:
*http://berlin.pennergame.de/change_please/6086991/*

----------


## Erich

Naja, bin heute großzügig:



Was? Gleich 50,75€?   ::  Ist das die Armani-Version vom Pennergame? Oder nur ein Versehen?

Gleich nochmal probieren:



Na, wenn das so ist, neue IP, neuer Versuch:  ::  



Das wird ja immer mehr, 63,25€ - reicht für heute.  ::

----------


## schiene

*Danke Erich!!das hat schon geholfen Je mehr man sich qualifiziert und bildet umso höher fallen die Spenden aus.Für das gespendete Geld kann man sich wieder weiterbilden.*

Wer auch bein Pennergame einsteigt oder mitmachen will,er kann unserer Bande  "Die Farang" beitreten und hat so einige Vorteile den Alleinspielern gegenüber.
Enrico macht sicher auch wieder nach seinem Urlaub mit.Mitlerweile sind wir 4 Mitglieder.
Auf wunsch gebe ich euch gerne unser Passwort um Mitglied zu werden.

----------


## walter

Bin schon bei einer anderen Gang. Soll ich Friedensverhandlungen einleiten?

Bei welchem Stand von der DEF bist du zur Zeit? Ich finde das alles ziemlich langatmig.

----------


## konradadenauer

Also ich habe eine DEF von 382.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Was ist eine DEF?

----------


## konradadenauer

Defense, Verteidigungsfähigkeit. Je höher desto besser.

----------


## Daniel Sun

::  ach so, damit keiner den Becher klaut!

----------


## konradadenauer

@Schiene,

vergiss nicht in Urlaub zu gehen, um Deinen Umzug vorzubereiten.

----------


## schiene

ich werde ab dem 27.5.09 ab 07 Uhr für die Tage in den Urlaub gehen.Das Geld kann ich mir ja selbst überweisen oder hattest du bei deinen Überweisungen Probleme???Wenn nicht werde ich die 3. Überweisunfg dann nach meinem Guthaben ausrichten.Danke für deinen Tip!!  ::

----------


## konradadenauer

Keinerlei Probleme.

----------


## schiene

> Keinerlei Probleme.


bin auf Urlaub und habe die ersten 200.000 auf mein Konto überwiesen!!  ::

----------


## schiene

Enrico zieht bald ins Schloß ein  ::

----------


## Enrico

Hehe, jo. Die Tapete hab ich schon...

----------


## schiene

Hamburger Penner!!!denkt ,heutedran,18 Uhr startet für 24 Stunden das Wirtschaftswunder!!!!!
Schön sammeln gehen !!!!

----------


## walter

Danke für den Hinweis.   ::

----------

